# html Datei in jrxml Datei (JasperReports) umwandeln



## Team c-com (8. Aug 2008)

Hallo, 
wir haben gerade ein Problem. Mit unserer Anwendung kann man html formatieren Inhalt erstellen, und der sollte dann JasperReports übergeben und gedruckt werden. Leider funktioniert das mit dem isStyledText Attribute nicht sehr gut. Fast alle Tags werden nicht interpretiert. Welche Möglichkeiten haben wir nun ?

1. ) ist es möglich aus einer html Datei eine äquivalente jrxml Datei zu machen. Gibt es da Tools ? Klingt aber aufwendig irgednwie...

2.) Kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit JasperReports HTML zu übergeben, so dass die Tags richtig interpretiert werden. 

3.) Was gibts noch ?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gast (8. Aug 2008)

html oder xhtml formatierten Inhalt?

Wie erstellt eure Anwendung html?


----------



## Team c-com (8. Aug 2008)

Hallo, 
unserere Anwendung erstellt über eine java Swing Komponente html. Der daraus resultierende Code ist einfaches HTML, kein xhtml. Im Prinzip kommen wir mit den folgenden Tags aus: 

<h1...h6>





<font>
*
<u>


und ein paar wenigen Attributen wie "align" size" "color"

Grüße*


----------



## foobar (9. Aug 2008)

Das styledText Attribut dient nur der Auszeichnung d.h. es werden im Prinzip nur Inlineformatierungen wie *, , <font> etc. unterstützt. Tabellen oder ähnliches funzt natürlich nicht.
Ich würde den Text ganz normal als Parameter übergeben und wenn der User den Text selber formatieren soll dann kann man ja immer noch iReport oder JasperAsisstant in die Anwendung integrieren. Damit kann der User dann seinen Report anpassen wie er lustig ist.*


----------



## Team c-com (10. Aug 2008)

Hm gut, 
aber wie sollen wir iReport in unsere Anwendung integrieren ? Ob der Benutzer tatsächlich mit iReport hantieren möchte. Ist das nicht ein bisschen zu kompliziert ?


----------



## Team c-com (12. Aug 2008)

Also das Problem ist noch nicht gelöst, und wir stehen kurz vor der Projektaufgabe...   

Fankt ist, dass unsere Anwendung (reinen) html Code erzeugt und das der Benutzer keine Möglichkeiten hat, Berichte mit  iReport o.ä. selber zu gestalten. Fakt ist auch, dass aktuell ausschließlich Jasper Reports für die PDF Erzeugung verwendet wird. Fakt ist auch, dass das, was der Benutzer mit dem Editor kreiert auch 1:1 in ein PDF und so gedruckt werden muss. <Kurz vor dem Wahnsinn steh>
Wir wissen nicht im geringsten wie wir da jetzt weiter machen sollen, hatten uns schon iText angeschaut aber ob das weiterhilft. 
Kann hier noch irgendjemand ein Ratschlag geben. Wir wären um jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2008)

Leider keine triviale Aufgabe!

1.) Entweder ihr schaut euch mal diesen Artikel an, und generiert über diesen Weg ein PDF

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-04-2006/jw-0410-html.html


2.) Ihr schreibt eine Klasse, die eure HTML Formatierungen in das jrxml Dialekt transformiert, sozusagen eine HTMLToJRXMLFactory (könnte aufwendig sein, ein vernüftiger HTMLParser ist auf jeden Fall notwendig)


3.) Ihr schreibt euer eigenes (jrxmlbasierte) DocumentModel für den Editor, sozusagen ein kleines iReport, dass direkt jrxml Code erzeugt (auch aufwendig)


4.) oder ihr reduziert die Formatierungen für eueren Editor auf ein Minimum, gemesssen an den Darstellungsmöglichkeiten des isStyledText Attriubtes: Hier könntet ihr dann z.B. solche Formatierungen übergeben:

<font size="7" color=#"ffffff">text</font>
\n
<u>untertrichen</u>
*fett*
_italic_

Aber jedes Element, welches Jasper Report nicht kennt wird ignoriert, sobald innerhalb des übergebenen Textes ein 
 oder sonstiges befindet, wird der gesamte Text ignoriert!

Viel Erfolg.


----------

